# Women rejected



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I was going through some old memories and thought to wonder how women feel/react to being rejected when they hit on a man? Hitting on a stranger for the most part.

I'm not actually looking for personal experience, but just what you hear from the conversation on girls' nights out.

If there are already threads on this, just link me in rather than revisiting.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I have never hit on a man I was not in a relationship with.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I have never had a woman come up to me asking for public sex. I feel hurt.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

CharlieParker said:


> I have never had a woman come up to me asking for public sex. I feel hurt.


Um, not public sex. I definitely don't do that.


----------



## Anela (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't hit on people like that. I've had a few men assume that I was, because I was nice to them.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Anela said:


> I don't hit on people like that. I've had a few men assume that I was, because I was nice to them.


We had a saying; some women who look like they don`t, do and some women who look like they do, don`t.
Women are mysterious creatures and cannot be taken at face value.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> I was going through some old memories and thought to wonder how women feel/react to being rejected when they hit on a man? Hitting on a stranger for the most part.
> 
> If there are already threads on this, just link me in rather than revisiting.


She drugged me.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Why are men replying to this?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

In Absentia said:


> Why are men replying to this?


Ah because this doesn't happen to the ladies of TAM. Never ever.

😁


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

AVR1962 said:


> I have never hit on a man I was not in a relationship with.


Not any time as a single person , or when you were single, whichever the case may be, as in never let a guy know you were interested?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I came from a different generation where it wasn't really common to hit on men. I mean, women did it, but it wasn't like today with dutch dating and women doing some of the heavy lifting.

I've never asked a man out. I was much more subtle - I would look at them and give them a bit of a coy smile and before you knew it, they were by my side finding an excuse to talk to me or buying me a drink. I've never been rejected but I would imagine that would have to be pretty embarrassing. 😔


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I came from a different generation where it wasn't really common to hit on men. I mean, women did it, but it wasn't like today with dutch dating and women doing some of the heavy lifting.
> 
> I've never asked a man out. I was much more subtle - I would look at them and give them a bit of a coy smile and before you knew it, they were by my side finding an excuse to talk to me or buying me a drink. I've never been rejected but I would imagine that would have to be pretty embarrassing. 😔


The voice of reality and reason 👍👍👍


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I think most women just simply don't cold hit on men. Either the man initiated flirty contact or the woman knows from time spent with him that he is interested and he then responds favorably.

I think one of the few and the last time I hit on a guy who wasn't interested I was early 20's. If I'd had a little more life experience I would have known he was friendly, but not interested. I was a bit embarrassed, but whatever, ya know? Not a big deal.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I came from a different generation where it wasn't really common to hit on men. I mean, women did it, but it wasn't like today with dutch dating and women doing some of the heavy lifting.
> 
> I've never asked a man out. I was much more subtle - I would look at them and give them a bit of a coy smile and before you knew it, they were by my side finding an excuse to talk to me or buying me a drink. I've never been rejected but I would imagine that would have to be pretty embarrassing. 😔


This describes me too. I've never been rejected either but that's likely because the subtle smiles were a result of what my bf would call a mutual vibe.

I'm not going to do the heavy lifting because that's how you weed put the guys who aren't interested enough to make an effort but will take some if offered.

I'm sure the rejection would be tough. I wonder how many men who are rejected approached women where thet sensed an interest on her end vs men who approach a woman they are interested in with no sense of her interest?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I asked my wife and she said she'd never been rejected... Hmmm. That surprised me and led to the question of how many men she'd hit on. Coy smile and silence.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Women hit on me all the time......usually with sticks, purses and other heavy objects!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I've got some experience if you're interested.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> Well, I've got some experience if you're interested.


Naw, I'm curious about the women's side.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> Naw, I'm curious about the women's side.


LoL! Not me being rejected. That happened twice.

I have several examples of how women behaved when I rejected their advances.

You are probably going to have a very thin thread because the pool of women here have mostly been pursued and not the pursuer.

You are asking for a category of women who are more sexually aggressive and hunters.

There use to be a couple of them around here but they have dropped off.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Not me being rejected. That happened twice.
> 
> I have several examples of how women behaved when I rejected their advances.
> 
> ...


Go for it. Same as stories from girls' night out conversation, I guess.

I have experienced mostly hunters. I've rejected three, reneged on one when she complained to my sister in law.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> I was going through some old memories and thought to wonder how women feel/react to being rejected when they hit on a man? Hitting on a stranger for the most part.
> 
> I'm not actually looking for personal experience, but just what you hear from the conversation on girls' nights out.
> 
> If there are already threads on this, just link me in rather than revisiting.


I have hit on a couple of men in the past, and was rejected by both. At the time, I was probably upset with them initially, but now, I see that they were just honest about what they felt/didn't feel, and I shouldn't take it too personally. I guess it's hard not to take it personally though, when you think you've got a lot to offer, and someone else doesn't see it that way.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've ran into a couple of women that thought if they wanted to have sex, a man had to accept and were outraged at being turned down. They had no problem slandering me after I turned them down.

I did have one just keep trying through every means known to womanhood and I couldn't escape her as my best friend was dating her sister. She was actually unusually skillful and did something with my feet once, while we were all watching a movie, that got me very turned on. She eventually lured me to her place under some pretext and drugged me. She did get a kiss and a dance out of me with that attempt but no more.

Some were very cool about it and were still friendly afterward.

One was so shocked she looked dumbstruck as I explained we were friends and nothing more. She told me no one had ever turned her down and from her expression, I believed her.

One was a coworker who I initially went with for a hookup but discovered she was married after she gave me oral. I told her to take a shower and left while she was washing up. She sexually assaulted me the next day at work and straight up told me she was going to do it any time she wanted to. I quit the job.

Two women laid themselves on the counter at a gas station I was working at while offering themselves as a team. I think they were embarrassed as I never saw them again. Same thing happened with three women at a casino I was working at.

I use to go dancing and do karaoke. After dancing and singing with one lady (we were in a group, not on a date) we met up again with another group and she acted heartbroken when I told her I was not interested in more with her. She actually brought some friends to vet me that second time. I had a long talk with her and never saw her after.

I've also been asked more times than I can remember if I was gay. I guess there were a hell of a lot of men not saying no.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

GC1234 said:


> I have hit on a couple of men in the past, and was rejected by both. At the time, I was probably upset with them initially, but now, I see that they were just honest about what they felt/didn't feel, and I shouldn't take it too personally. I guess it's hard not to take it personally though, when you think you've got a lot to offer, and someone else doesn't see it that way.


That is pretty crushing. That's probably a big part of why I never flirted or initiated. My self image was that women didn't want my attention in any event.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I've let lots of guys know I was potentially interested just by being friendly and talking to them. Some were interested in talking back and some weren't. But just because I talk to them doesn't mean I will find the resultant interchange interesting enough to spark real interest.

There have certainly been guys that I talked to who were just not interested. Next. I don't really call that rejection since there could be literally millions of reasons why they're not available or maybe they only like blondes. I call rejection when you have a relationship and someone is in your life, whether sexually or not, and then when you want to go to the next level, they reject that. And that is very painful, especially when then they won't go away and let you get on with your life.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> I've also been asked more times than I can remember if I was gay. I guess there were a hell of a lot of men not saying no.


One gent hit on me when I was in a restaurant with a friend. When I refused, he lit out in his car. It was not always safe to be gay and hitting on other men in those days.

I used to catch the last sets of a friend's cover band after my swing shift. One night while I was watching the band a woman came up with two other ladies she introduced as her aunt and niece and asked to sit at my table. All roughly the same age. She began going through every cliche come on imaginable. I just deflected. Then she asked me to take her to her room. I was virgin at the time and had no idea how to deal with that so I called a cab for her. Besides, I sort of had eyes for the singer in the band.

I've often wondered since whether the other two ladies would have been part of the evening. I can't remember her reaction to being rejected.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> One gent hit on me when I was in a restaurant with a friend. When I refused, he lit out in his car. It was not always safe to be gay and hitting on other men in those days.
> 
> I used to catch the last sets of a friend's cover band after my swing shift. One night while I was watching the band a woman came up with two other ladies she introduced as her aunt and niece and asked to sit at my table. All roughly the same age. She began going through every cliche come on imaginable. I just deflected. Then she asked me to take her to her room. I was virgin at the time and had no idea how to deal with that so I called a cab for her. Besides, I sort of had eyes for the singer in the band.
> 
> I've often wondered since whether the other two ladies would have been part of the evening. I can't remember her reaction to being rejected.


I wasn't put off by the two in the gas station but the three in the casino kind of scared me. LoL!

I at least knew the two in the station in passing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is why I play dumb so I don't have to reject!

Sometimes they get persistent though 😑


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I've encountered some flirting, but I've only been hit on seriously one time since I've been married. I had a woman in the gym strike up a conversation with me and eventually she asked if I wanted to continue the conversation over a cup of coffee. Up till that point I didn't realize what was going on, lol. When I turned her down and told her I was married I sensed embarrassment more than anything. Now, the real embarrassment came about a month later when I was meeting my wife after work for some drinks. She was talking to my wife as I walked up on the two of them . Turns out she was a parent of a student in the school my wife works at. She only knew my wife casually and had never met me. She turned a bright red as my wife introduced me to her. She quickly excused herself, lol. My wife was baffled by the quick departure. I had told my wife about the gym encounter at the time it happened, but I only got her first name. I told her yeah I know her from the gym, with a big **** eating grin on my face. My wife immediately knew what was up. My wife said she ran into her again in the following weeks and they basically had a laugh about it.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

RandomDude said:


> This is why I play dumb so I don't have to reject!
> 
> Sometimes they get persistent though 😑


The situations I've been in were pretty much "in your face". The one I reneged on had slept with me and I kept it platonic.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Julie's Husband said:


> The situations I've been in were pretty much "in your face". The one I reneged on had slept with me and I kept it platonic.


Examples 

Lets see if I can give some rejection tips lol


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

RandomDude said:


> Examples
> 
> Lets see if I can give some rejection tips lol


I've already mentioned most in other threads. I was shy and never aggressive so the women took control, I guess. 

I was in a fast food line with a co-worker who was a huge flirt in the office. She suddenly cuddled into me and put on a pouty expression. I pointed out to her that the line was moving. She did not try that a second time.

Three ladies came to my table in a nightclub, one asked me to take her to her hotel room. I called a cab for her.

I was watching a friend's cover band. The female singer came to my table and talked a while. When she stood up to go to her room, she left a key to her hotel room. That one scored a virgin.

My sister in law booked me into a motel room with a friend of hers. I kept the first night platonic as I'd just lost my virginity two nights before and still did not know how to socialize at that level. 

A co worker's girlfriend arranged a blind hookup. I consented to that one.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

From the rusty memory banks of being single in a galaxy far far away, I guess I mostly indicated mutual interest through body language. As for whether I was rejected, I vaguely recall a guy who was a couple of years older than me; not a stranger but who I didn't know that well but had caught my attention. We were both at a bar and I decided to verbally make my interest in him known. He reacted a bit awkward and shocked which in that split-second threw me; not sure what I thought, can just sort of remember feeling a bit awkward. And then he hurriedly said along the lines of, 'Oh... no no no... why are you telling me this NOW?' I likely just looked confused. He continued, 'That's my girlfriend's brother over there.' And THEN I heard the stylus screech across the vinyl in my head... girlfriend?! Then he quickly told me that she was away and told me when and where he'd next be out; inferring I could be there too. Needless to say, any interest I'd felt instantly vanished and I pretty much ignored/avoided him after that. I can't remember if I even said anything in that moment. I kind of just remember feeling WTF and walking away. Okay, now that I write this out I suppose it wasn't actually a rejection. Rather, it just came to mind as a time when I approached more boldly first that led nowhere. Typically though, those that held my interest and where it was mutual, was when they made their interest known first.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I've encountered some flirting, but I've only been hit on seriously one time since I've been married. I had a woman in the gym strike up a conversation with me and eventually she asked if I wanted to continue the conversation over a cup of coffee. Up till that point I didn't realize what was going on, lol. When I turned her down and told her I was married I sensed embarrassment more than anything. Now, the real embarrassment came about a month later when I was meeting my wife after work for some drinks. She was talking to my wife as I walked up on the two of them . Turns out she was a parent of a student in the school my wife works at. She only knew my wife casually and had never met me. She turned a bright red as my wife introduced me to her. She quickly excused herself, lol. My wife was baffled by the quick departure. I had told my wife about the gym encounter at the time it happened, but I only got her first name. I told her yeah I know her from the gym, with a big **** eating grin on my face. My wife immediately knew what was up. My wife said she ran into her again in the following weeks and they basically had a laugh about it.


That's a great story!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Julie's Husband said:


> I've already mentioned most in other threads. I was shy and never aggressive so the women took control, I guess.
> 
> I was in a fast food line with a co-worker who was a huge flirt in the office. She suddenly cuddled into me and put on a pouty expression. I pointed out to her that the line was moving. She did not try that a second time.
> 
> ...


Hey you play dumb too! The whole idea of playing dumb is to avoid rejection! As in - avoid hurting their feelings, keeping things non-awkward, etc. 
Hmmm now I'm as curious as you are 

For the ladies, would you find the above examples embarrassing?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

RandomDude said:


> For the ladies, would you find the above examples embarrassing?


That is actually more to the reason for my original question. Thanks for asking.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> From the rusty memory banks of being single in a galaxy far far away, I guess I mostly indicated mutual interest through body language. As for whether I was rejected, I vaguely recall a guy who was a couple of years older than me; not a stranger but who I didn't know that well but had caught my attention. We were both at a bar and I decided to verbally make my interest in him known. He reacted a bit awkward and shocked which in that split-second threw me; not sure what I thought, can just sort of remember feeling a bit awkward. And then he hurriedly said along the lines of, 'Oh... no no no... why are you telling me this NOW?' I likely just looked confused. He continued, 'That's my girlfriend's brother over there.' And THEN I heard the stylus screech across the vinyl in my head... girlfriend?! Then he quickly told me that she was away and told me when and where he'd next be out; inferring I could be there too. Needless to say, any interest I'd felt instantly vanished and I pretty much ignored/avoided him after that. I can't remember if I even said anything in that moment. I kind of just remember feeling WTF and walking away. Okay, now that I write this out I suppose it wasn't actually a rejection. Rather, it just came to mind as a time when I approached more boldly first that led nowhere. Typically though, those that held my interest and where it was mutual, was when they made their interest known first.


Yeah. Definitely not a rejection! LoL!😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Hey you play dumb too! The whole idea of playing dumb is to avoid rejection! As in - avoid hurting their feelings, keeping things non-awkward, etc.
> Hmmm now I'm as curious as you are
> 
> For the ladies, would you find the above examples embarrassing?


Not sure exactly what you're talking about, but I don't embarrass easily if at all.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

In Absentia said:


> Why are men replying to this?


Because most men are delusional enough to assume that women regularly hit on men. I have never had this problem so I really have nothing to contribute. Some of use are just too damn ugly.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

There's some truth to that. Except my interpretation is if a woman is even friendly to them they misinterpreted as the woman wants to have sex with them. Women can be friends with guys all day long. They're not as much like men that way. And women know this and have always known it and that's one reason a lot of them will never do anything that might be misinterpreted.

Of course a lot of women want to talk to guys and see if they like them and see if they're interested in them but that doesn't mean that just because they talk to them that they are wanting to have sex with them at that point although some may be.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Because most men are delusional enough to assume that women regularly hit on men. I have never had this problem so I really have nothing to contribute. Some of use are just too damn ugly.


I honestly was delusional about this until @Lila set me straight about it.

We tend to judge by our anecdotal experiences.

I don't know that most men think this way however.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I once rejected a woman who wanted sex with me. She got flat out butt hurt and called me a f>gg>t.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rob_1 said:


> I once rejected a woman who wanted sex with me. She got flat out butt hurt and called me a f>gg>t.


Sounds familiar.😂


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> That is pretty crushing. That's probably a big part of why I never flirted or initiated. My self image was that women didn't want my attention in any event.


At the time, yes it felt crushing to me, they were probably relieved lol. There was only one instance where I asked the guy out flat out and was rejected. The other times, overall, not just the two who rejected me: I let them know without telling them outright that I'm into them. If they came around, then I'd know they were interested too. If not, then no one was really hurt. Probably the best way to gauge interest.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

GC1234 said:


> At the time, yes it felt crushing to me, they were probably relieved lol. There was only one instance where I asked the guy out flat out and was rejected. The other times, overall, not just the two who rejected me: I let them know without telling them outright that I'm into them. If they came around, then I'd know they were interested too. If not, then no one was really hurt. Probably the best way to gauge interest.


I think that's the best way to go about it for just about everybody. I mean it's not that hard to tell if someone is interested. You give them an opening and see if they take you up. That kind of stuff was real easy in my crowd because we all went to see music stuff so anyone could just ask another person if they were going to see such and such band. Just because they showed up doesn't mean they only showed up because of you but they show up and talk to you then you at least have a little sign of interest.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> Go for it. Same as stories from girls' night out conversation, I guess.




From when I was 16 into my early 40s I’ve turned down circa 20-30 direct offers of sex, or of being asked to be someone’s boyfriend or to go on a date etc. Most were cool about it and a very limited few not so much.

As to what they thought when I rejected them, I don't really know. That said I expect they felt all sorts of different ways about it, as they were different people. Pretty much like different men feel different things, about being rejected as well.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think that's the best way to go about it for just about everybody. I mean it's not that hard to tell if someone is interested. You give them an opening and see if they take you up. That kind of stuff was real easy in my crowd because we all went to see music stuff so anyone could just ask another person if they were going to see such and such band. Just because I showed up doesn't mean they only showed up because of you but they show up and talk to you then you at least have a little sign of interest.


Yes! And it's a good way to spend time with a potential interest, in a non-pressure kind of way.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I honestly was delusional about this until @Lila set me straight about it.
> 
> We tend to judge by our anecdotal experiences.
> 
> I don't know that most men think this way however.


What did I set you straight on?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Because most men are delusional enough to assume that women regularly hit on men.





Lila said:


> What did I set you straight on?


The above post. I don't know that most men thought that way but I sure did.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> The above post. I don't know that most men thought that way but I sure did.


I'm sorry Conanhub. I'm having a hard time tracking today. It's been a long day at work. 


You didn't know that some men think women are hitting on them but the women are actually just being nice?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Personal said:


> As to what they thought when I rejected them, I don't really know. That said I expect they felt all sorts of different ways about it, as they were different people. Pretty much like different men feel different things, about being rejected as well.


I did not party or hang around so I was not available for the most part.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> I'm sorry Conanhub. I'm having a hard time tracking today. It's been a long day at work.
> 
> 
> You didn't know that some men think women are hitting on them but the women are actually just being nice?


LoL! No problem. I use to believe women hit on men all the time and were pretty aggressive about it. I thought that's just the way women were.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I've noticed that quite a few men and women are quite dense about understanding and accepting when someone isn't interested. It's not usually that hard to tell. But there are a lot of them that you can't even be decent and polite to without them misinterpreting it as them having a shot. I think that's why a lot of women at least from my generation seemed quite stuck up at times because they were trying to avoid those sort of situations by not letting them get started and I think a lot of men did too.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rob_1 said:


> I once rejected a woman who wanted sex with me. She got flat out butt hurt and called me a f>gg>t.


Some women can't fathom the possibility that a man isn't attracted to them. I knew someone like that once many years ago, if a guy doesn't check her out he must be gay 😅


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> I once rejected a woman who wanted sex with me. She got flat out butt hurt and called me a f>gg>t.


Well, you dodged that bullet, because -- unacceptable!!!


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'm not going to do the heavy lifting because that's how you weed put the guys who aren't interested enough to make an effort but will take some if offered.


Wish I'd have known this when I was younger! I've asked two men out in the past, based on what I thought were signs of interest (I'm not brave enough to wade in completely cold) and ended up with two guys who were kind of meh about me and the relationship in general. Relationships that feel like pulling teeth aren't fun. Come to think of it, one of those relationships would never have gotten off the ground if the guy's best buddy hadn't suddenly died of a heart attack so I became a sort of void-filler in his life.

I'm the furthest thing from traditional but in this one area I definitely don't recommend role reversal.


----------



## Julieee85 (3 mo ago)

I was rejected many times when I was back into the dating scene after a breakup. Before that, It was not hard to find someone interested but I guess I was so imbalanced, depressed or needed that I went for many dates with men who didn't even want sex with me, still wanted to hang out (without implying sex). I was not in bad shape or ugly or anything, but this period of rejections had an impact on my self-esteem. 
It all improved one year after the breakup but I found some people who really mistreated me. He used to be a friend with whom I had mutual friends and we started dating. After we had sex for the first time he dumped me as a friend, didn't want me around because he had gotten the boost he wanted. I don't know why he took so many years pretending admiration, friendship and respect. 
Well, most women will never admit to have being rejected because they believe they will shed light on their unattractivenes. Fact Is on the dating scene we find people who like to feel better making the others feel bad, especially in the younger generations.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> my interpretation is if a woman is even friendly to them they misinterpreted as the woman wants to have sex with them.


Some do believe that, same as some women do. Just because I strike up a conversation with some girl at the store, does not mean she is special and I am hitting on her. It is a thing called being friendly and neighborly.

I've tried to tell someone about something about a product and the younger girls will look at you like you are speaking Chinese. 🤨 I'm like, don't flatter yourself little girl, I was just trying to give you some useful info about your purchase.🙄
I suppose there are girls out there that think they are so special, that if a guy speaks to them, he must have a thing for her. 🤣


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Lila said:


> I'm sorry Conanhub. I'm having a hard time tracking today. It's been a long day at work.
> 
> 
> You didn't know that some men think women are hitting on them but the women are actually just being nice?


I imagine I have had women hit on me that I thought were just being nice. Had a female deputy give me a compliment on something I was wearing, I thanked her with a smile and walked out of the SO, was not till I got in my truck and it hit me with the way she made the compliment and her tone, that she was flirting in a forward manner. 

Kind of freaked me out and made me feel uneasy. Kind of like a mouse in the presence of a cat...Told my wife when I got off work.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> Some do believe that, same as some women do. Just because I strike up a conversation with some girl at the store, does not mean she is special and I am hitting on her. It is a thing called being friendly and neighborly.
> 
> I've tried to tell someone about something about a product and the younger girls will look at you like you are speaking Chinese. 🤨 I'm like, don't flatter yourself little girl, I was just trying to give you some useful info about your purchase.🙄
> I suppose there are girls out there that think they are so special, that if a guy speaks to them, he must have a thing for her. 🤣


They're going to be suspicious about some guys, maybe older guys especially, just based on past experience, probably. But yes, it's a shame when a person can't even be friendly, isn't it?


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't have any stories as good as what has been posted because I followed the "just play stupid" script. I had several women show interest in me when I was young and single, but if they would not come right out and openly expressed it, I would just pretend not to notice. My attitude was that it was better to play it safe. There were plenty of them I would have had mutual interest in, but if they couldn't be forthright about it, then it wasn't worth my time.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hardly anybody ever just comes right out and expresses it so you probably missed out.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They're going to be suspicious about some guys, maybe older guys especially, just based on past experience, probably. But yes, it's a shame when a person can't even be friendly, isn't it?


I was leaving a Dairy Queen after lunch one day, say a Chevy Colorado outside, I had one and knew something the owner needs to do that would cost them about $250 every 20k miles to do. 

I thought it was a guy that was inside. I walked in and asked, he said it was not his. An attractive late 20s girl at back had just finished lunch and said it was hers. I told her if she wanted o can show her something on her truck to save her money, as I have one also. 

She was a bit skeptical of me, maybe it was a stranger telling her to pop the hood or a guy that is 6'05 275 with a pistol, pepper spray and a badge. Maybe thought she was in trouble for something.

I started showing her an area on the intake that is simple to clean when the truck starts having a rough idle, that the dealership is gonna charge over $200 to clean. She was thankful and was going to show her brother who does vehicle maint for her. 

She quickly warmed up and was very friendly. Showing signs that she wanted to continue the discussion. I wished her well and got in my truck. She was just kind of standing there, like "Well OK, do you have to leave? You have not asked for my phone number yet!"

Have no doubt she would have given it, but that was not why I was being neighborly and trying to save her a few dollars. I was just being the nice guy I was raised to be. Besides I was happily married.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

leftfield said:


> I don't have any stories as good as what has been posted because I followed the "just play stupid" script. I had several women show interest in me when I was young and single, but if they would not come right out and openly expressed it, I would just pretend not to notice. My attitude was that it was better to play it safe. There were plenty of them I would have had mutual interest in, but if they couldn't be forthright about it, then it wasn't worth my time.


I'm sorta like that. I need voluntary openly expressed permission to even think about responding. 

One woman complained to my sister-in-law that I hadn't made a move on her when we slept together the night before.  

Well, then. I took that as an engraved invitation and the permission I needed. 🙂


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> Why are men replying to this?


He's asking how woman feel. Only men can answer that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> He's asking how woman feel. Only men can answer that.


Always been the case.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Always been the case.


Hold on, allow me explain to you why that is.


----------

